# New Years Day Animas Durango



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

*NYD Animas Shred Fest*

Y'all still rallyin? I did not see the facebook page.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

We are on, lots of good coffee and some baked treats. Look for Durango river scrape on Facebook, hopefully we get some snow tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

Cold Animas


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

